# Crate aggression question



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been working with a trainer with my new GSD rescue, Sasha. The only problem she is still having at home is when she is in her crate, in the dogs room at night, she becomes very dominant on who shall walk pass her to go outside.
My other GSD can not walk by her to go outside without Sasha attacking the crate, literally moving it 6 feet some nights. It is the only access to the back door.
Oh, and she only goes crazy if the dogs try to pass her alone, if I am in the room she doesn't do it. I can't tell if she is being aggressive or alerting me in a psychotic way.
My trainer tells me I need to correct this right away. Well, I am asleep way on the other side of the house. He tells me I should move her crate to another room. But I feed her in that crate (It's a crate for a Great dane BTW) and I refuse to have that thing in our Bdm and our other empty room is for the old Great Dane.

Can I keep Sasha in a smaller crate, in the bedroom at night and use the big crate for feedings and when she is home alone? Will this confuse her?


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a similar issue with Bo. So I'm not an expert. For a while I thought I would just allow him to have that one area, as he is perfect everywhere else. He will share the bed in the living room with any other dog, and even not mind if the old dog takes his rawhide. Yesterday though I stood my ground and scolded him for his attitude with his kennel, and he seemed surprised and backed off and let the old dog walk near him. Not sure if I'll push it on a regular basis. Also, I have crates in two rooms, by my bed and near the kitchen, so it doesn't confuse Bo. I feed him in the one near the kitchen.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

What if you moved the crate to an area that wasn't in the path of the only access to the door? Sometimes limiting the triggers is a better option than trying to teach them to "deal with it". For my dog (soon to be dogs), their crates are in quiet areas so that they feel safe and peaceful in them without any need for defensiveness. Is there an area like that you could move him to? There may be another dog who is fine with being in the line of traffic that you could switch with.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

yeah, its weird. She doesn't guard her crate. She even lets the others lay in her crate during the day. But once we all go to bed, she thinks the other dogs should not be roaming the house lol. The barking and tossing about in the crate is crazy. Once she sees that I am there then she acts like it's okay.

But there is no way for me to correct it fast enough at 3am hahaha

and my trainer is against shock collars.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

DeeMcB said:


> What if you moved the crate to an area that wasn't in the path of the only access to the door? Sometimes limiting the triggers is a better option than trying to teach them to "deal with it". For my dog (soon to be dogs), their crates are in quiet areas so that they feel safe and peaceful in them without any need for defensiveness. Is there an area like that you could move him to? There may be another dog who is fine with being in the line of traffic that you could switch with.


I tried that. Its a 400 sq ft "dog" room and I have moved the crate to every corner, covered her with a blanket to block her view and even put a futon in front. Nothing has worked.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Nowhere else in the house that you could try? Outside of the dog room, I mean?


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

This is the crate and half of the room. i tried blocking the futon with the crate before and moving it far away from the dog door but she will actually move it on to the carpeting during a barking rampage.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

DeeMcB said:


> Nowhere else in the house that you could try? Outside of the dog room, I mean?


I can put a smaller crate in the bedroom but in the kitchen, lvg rm, dog room has not worked. All those rooms are toward the walk way to the outside. Otherwise I would have to put her upstairs in our other empty rooms but she would really be by herself.

I just wonder how many people use different crates for one dog at a time.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Personal opinion inserted here, I would try the upstairs and see what happens. Being by herself at night might not be a bad thing if it's causing her, you and the other dogs to not be able to rest to have her in the dog room.

Anxious to hear what others think, but I would try it. Choose your battles. If this is a situation where you can eliminate the stressor for her, it may be worth it. Maybe try again once she's more settled.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I might try it. Only it will be all on me to put her to bed, since my husband can't go upstairs but he rarely helps me with the dogs anyways .lol

Yeah I was hoping more people would have had experience with this . we will see what others say.
I just don't want to undo the progress I have made with her if it's going to stress her out more.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

When I had Victor I used two crates for him. I had one the larger 48 in the entryway and one in the bedroom(42). He did great with that. He didn't mind having a smaller crate at night. I had the smaller crate in the bedroom for crating him while we had guests, but he used both of the crates at different times. We all went to bed and he went into the bedroom crate. 

I am not sure if it will confuse her having two crates, but these are really smart dogs. It could become part of your routine. During the day feed her in the big one,she stays in that one, etc. At night you all go to bed and she goes into the smaller crate in the bedroom. I would at least try it and see if it helps her.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks! I'm going to try it tonight. I had the extra crate in the garage for rescues. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Raina has two crates and an outdoor kennel and doesn't seem to mind which one she is in at the time. She does not like being in her folding crate at a show or training and having another dog stick it's face in her view though.I think she feels she is protecting her space but she will go off inside her crate when another dog sticks its face in front her. Your Sasha could feel the same way. I would try putting her upstairs at night, even though you have to do all the work yourself (I too am in this situation - only one to take care of all the animals but they are mine and I love them).


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

What you are describing seems to be barrier aggression. 
Broken down it's basically frustration. Once you remove the barrier the aggression is gone. 
There are a couple ways you can work this out, easy and not so easy. 

Easy: Move the crate so dog traffic doesn't interfere. 

Not so easy: Work out the frustration. 
You can sit beside the crate and start with another dog as far away as necessary without her reacting. Begin clicking and treating quiet behavior. Then move the dog closer while treating and so on until a dog can pass or be in the vicinity without reacting. I have also used Manners Minder, a treat dispenser on a remote. Once I have worked the dog in my presence, I move out of sight and dispense a treat into the crate for quiet behavior. Then I begin to fade out the reward and only treat every couple times, then every few times, and so on. 
It take work and it won't happen overnight but you will get the result you are looking for in the end. 

FYI: During this time of working her through it, you will need to manage her crate area in the meantime. You don't want her reacting in between training sessions to avoid a slide back in behavior.


----------

